# prp 26b stages? please help



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

I am so confused and depressed! In Sept I received an email from my attorney saying that my visa was at the (final) signature stage. 2 weeks ago, I was told my visa was back with the adjudicators and they don’t know if it means is being printed or if it is being questioned. Today I was told they still don’t know as DHA’s system only says: Awaiting for final decision and assessment.
Maybe I am being extremely stupid but I don’t understand how it that can be so different from usual, surely, they should know what that stage means? Can someone please enlighten me? 

I applied for the 26b prp 15 months ago


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

whats status on vfs tracking system


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

FASHYMAN said:


> whats status on vfs tracking system


it shows: Application for XXXXXXX has been received at DHA on 9/23/2015


----------



## Malebakeng (Feb 2, 2019)

I applied in September 2017 and got it yesterday. I spoke to Director General in November and I was assured that by first week of February it will be out and yes they fulfilled their promises.


----------



## defTouss (Feb 3, 2019)

Malebakeng said:


> I applied in September 2017 and got it yesterday. I spoke to Director General in November and I was assured that by first week of February it will be out and yes they fulfilled their promises.


Hi Malebakeng,

Can you perhaps share the contact you used to communicate with the director? I have applied mine since March 2018 and It still says "application for xxxxxxxx has been received at the department of home affairs on 1/03/2018"


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

pajojo4life said:


> Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


Be patient, like veeeery patient. THEN after 9 months start following up via [email protected]


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you very much


----------

